# Delilah



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

This is my first attempt at stacking, so please be kind! This is Delilah - she is a rescue and no information is known about her background. She is approximately 64 pounds. (Please excuse the terrible background - I was taking down Christmas decorations and am going to try stacking with a neutral background next time.)










Candid headshot:


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

she is a very nice looking long coat, the leg close to you could come up a little bit more but other than that the stack is pretty good for a first time, beautiful coat on her and great color I love bi colors


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment and the tip!







I also had a hard time getting her to keep her ears up. She was totally relaxed, although wondering what I was doing, but she kept putting her ears back.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Marti - she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks, Kris!!







Connie told me she had a feeling I was going to fall in love with her and I did!! She is an absolute sweetheart!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I can see why you did - she has such soft eyes. And her colors are so rich. She's really beautiful!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OMG. she looks like my DeeDee. 

I really don't see a lot of dogs that look like our gals.

Val


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI really don't see a lot of dogs that look like our gals.


That's because they're _special_!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I know NOTHING about conformation, but I just have to say that she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I showed the pictures to my DH and he said that is DeeDee. You gal even has the Roman nose, which DeeDee has. DeeDee is our little Sweetie. Registered Name Tiger's DeeDee Little Bit. Little Bit stands for Little Bit of Sweetness - Little bit of Sassy.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice female with excellent color and pigment. She is a bit square and I would like to see a bit more length of arm and tighter feet. Overall I like her.


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments and feedback, everyone! Besides being beautiful, she is truly a sweet dog and a great ambassador for the breed!







I've just always been curious how she compares to the standard.


----------

